# Changer le shell par défaut sous jaguar



## franckdia (15 Mai 2004)

Bonjour, comment fait on pour changer le shell par défaut dans le terminal. Je souhaite utiliser le bash. J'ai bien modifié les préférences de Terminal en mettant dans le champ Exécuter cette commande /bin/bash
Mais y'a rien à faire lorsque je relance l'appli je suis toujours sur le tcsh.
Je précise que je suis toujours sous Jaguar v.10.2.8


----------



## olof (16 Mai 2004)

Il faut aller chercher du côté de NetInfo Manager (dossier Utilitaires).

A+


----------



## superpoulet (16 Mai 2004)

Il faut que tu change dans les preferences. Attend j ai un livre sur Unix je te le precise toout a l'heure


----------



## Einbert (17 Mai 2004)

La manière la plus simple est certainement celle proposée par olof ...
Mais tu peux aussi passer par la manière suivante (qui fait plus root, mais pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple) :

Tu crées un fichier nommé .login dans ta racine user, donc tu ouvres le terminal et là tu utilises la cmd suivante :

pico .login

ce qui va utiliser l'éditeur pico pour te créer le fichier .login . Tu y insères la ligne suivante :

setenv SHELL /bin/bash

Puis tu presses les touches control et x , tu réponds par y pour dire que tu veux sauvegarder, tu quittes le terminal, tu le relances, et normalement, ben ça devrait être bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





++


----------



## franckdia (17 Mai 2004)

Merci à tous, j'ai finalement opté pour la soluce NetInfo.


----------

